# Gaggia MM Grinder



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a gaggia MM grinder which ive had for many years. It needed cleaning so ive dissasembaled the case but was unable to remove the nut which assume allows the burrs to be removed. When ive put the grinder back together but now when its used it sounds like the burrs are fouling on the last two settings (finest). I suspect that i have unitentionally either tightened the nut or done something else to affect the burrs. Can anyone help with advice?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Lentil. I have an MM that I recently stripped down to clean. Three screws and your in; one for the top casing and the two that hold the hopper. To get into the burrs you just need to screw off the grind adjustment collar that the hopper was fixed to; this also holds the top burr. You will now have access to the burrs, without the need to undo the small nut that holds the lower burr to the motor.

To reassemble, screw the adjustment collar carefully all the way back in, until the burrs touch and then back off two clicks. There is a raised reference line/mark on the top left of the main casing, next to the collar, and after backing off a couple of clicks I've found that the screw holes align with the mark, so that when you replace the hopper the reference mark on the top edge of the hopper also lines up with the mark on the casing. Before you replace the hopper and top cover, turn the grinder on to make sure that the burrs don't catch. When everything is back together, the MM will be in its finest grind setting.

You may have already sussed your problem out, but if not I hope this helps.

Regards, John.


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thats great. Thanks for taking the time to describe this. Ill give it a go this weekend.

Many thanks.


----------

